# Problem installing C&C: Red Alert 2



## mbruinsma (May 26, 2011)

So I recently found this game in my old computer desk and decided to install it and play it again. While trying to install it, I keep getting "Could not locate Setup.exe." Because my disc was quite scratched, I bought another copy from Amazon, but am still getting the same error.

I looked online for a solution, and found that most people resolved this by checking the "compatibility with Windows XP service pack 3" box. I did this as well for all of the Application files, except the Setup file. When I go to Properties-Compatibility for the Setup file, the option is grayed out, so I cannot change it. I have no idea why it is doing this or how I can resolve it.

If anyone can help me out, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## mbruinsma (May 26, 2011)

Probably should have mentioned that I am running Windows 7 64-bit on an HP Pavillion dm4.

This is far from being a gaming laptop but I can run Minecraft and The Sims 3 just find. Also, I recently installed Roller Coaster Tycoon, another old game, and it runs just fine.


----------



## mbruinsma (May 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I have Command and Conquer The First Decade installed on my win7 64 bit and all games play including Red Alert 2 so it's not an OS issue. Perhaps try right clicking on the setup file and run as administrator. It's worth a try.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Have you tried manually running it from the disk?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## mbruinsma (May 26, 2011)

I tried running as Admin but get an error that says this: "Setup.exe is not a valid Win32 application."


----------

